# What's your favorite manual transmission fluid for the 02J (1.8T 5-speed)?



## doctorvw (Apr 7, 2011)

I have an '02 1.8T 5-speed. I've hit 100,000 miles and want to change out the manual transmission fluid. There seems to be a lot of debate on the issue. A lot of people really like Redline MTL. It's pretty thing compared to what the factory fill was. A lot of other people really like the new OEM fluid: the VW G070 transmission fluid. Still others recommend a 75W-90 GL-4 fluid.

I've read that if you want smooth shifting, go for a thinner fluid like Redline MTL. If you want your transmission to last longer, use a thicker fluid, like Redline MT-90 or Motul Gear 300 and live with some notchy shifting while the engine warms up. I thought that notchiness would mean you're causing more wear on the transmission. Any thoughts?


----------



## cbenjes (Jan 6, 2010)

I have run MTL in my last 2 New Beetles. Both times MTL solved some minor syncro problems due to tranny age. The TDI had 265,000 on it, with the last 165000 miles on MTL. The most recent case was a used Beetle with 114,000 miles that would grind when putting it into 1st at any speed above 0 mph. The stuff I drained out looked brand new, but with fresh MTL in the car, no more grind. Amazing, don't know why it works, but I'm sold. MTL makes shifting great in all weather. And with you in Minnesota with those "balmy" winters, MTL is a must.


----------



## Ktt88 (Aug 27, 2011)

I use motul gear 300 in my manual and to be honest I havent noticed the biggest of differeneces. Still as notchy as before. Although it goes into gear a lot easier. I'm in toronto, and ive read bad things about MTL in colder weather though.
No idea if its true or not though, id imagine not.

cbenjes above seems to have had a good experience with it, I wouldnt hesitate going with MTL


----------



## doctorvw (Apr 7, 2011)

cbenjes said:


> I have run MTL in my last 2 New Beetles. Both times MTL solved some minor syncro problems due to tranny age. The TDI had 265,000 on it, with the last 165000 miles on MTL. The most recent case was a used Beetle with 114,000 miles that would grind when putting it into 1st at any speed above 0 mph. The stuff I drained out looked brand new, but with fresh MTL in the car, no more grind. Amazing, don't know why it works, but I'm sold. MTL makes shifting great in all weather. And with you in Minnesota with those "balmy" winters, MTL is a must.





Ktt88 said:


> I use motul gear 300 in my manual and to be honest I havent noticed the biggest of differeneces. Still as notchy as before. Although it goes into gear a lot easier. I'm in toronto, and ive read bad things about MTL in colder weather though.
> No idea if its true or not though, id imagine not.
> 
> cbenjes above seems to have had a good experience with it, I wouldnt hesitate going with MTL


So what I've read is that Redline MTL is really good for cold weather. However, what some propose is that ease of shifting is at odds with having a long lasting transmission. Basically, I've read that if you go with something like Amsoil 75W-90 or Motul Gear 300, you have notchier shifting, but a long lasting transmission. If you go with the OEM VW G070 or Redline MTL, you get better shifting, but it shortens your transmission life because you get more wear. Thoughts?

Here's an example from TDIClub of someone discussing this. At the bottom. I know I've read it elsewhere. Perhaps at Bob is the oil guy.


----------



## cbenjes (Jan 6, 2010)

265,615 total miles. The first 100K was factory fill, at which time I had the tranny R&R'ed and a bent shift fork replaced. The last 165,000 miles was Redline MT90 and MTL. Not sure I would say that Redline shortened the life of that tranny.  If anything, it saved a synchro replacement when 1st gear started grinding at 180K, which is when the MTL went in.

What _did_ shorten the life of the car was the concrete curb my daughter didn't see at 265,615 miles. The car never saw 265,616. I was hoping to see 300K.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Redline has a new midweight MTL 75w-85.


----------



## doctorvw (Apr 7, 2011)

cbenjes said:


> 265,615 total miles. The first 100K was factory fill, at which time I had the tranny R&R'ed and a bent shift fork replaced. The last 165,000 miles was Redline MT90 and MTL. Not sure I would say that Redline shortened the life of that tranny.  If anything, it saved a synchro replacement when 1st gear started grinding at 180K, which is when the MTL went in.
> 
> What _did_ shorten the life of the car was the concrete curb my daughter didn't see at 265,615 miles. The car never saw 265,616. I was hoping to see 300K.


Good enough for me. I think I'll order some MTL. Thanks.


----------

